# Tachypnea in Dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Tachypnea in dogs can very easily be the result of some type of fear in your dog, physical exertion, or heat exposure. It may also be the result of your dog becoming stressed or obese in some situations. However, in the vast majority of cases, tachypnea is the first sign that you will see in your dog that something may be terribly wrong with them. If it is accompanied by coughing or the slightest signs of blue tints in their gums, it has now become life threatening. 

What is it?

Tachypnea in dogs goes by another name, polynpnea, and it is a condition where your dog has an increased rate of breathing. As all owners know and understand, your dog can very easily start to breathe very rapidly after a strenuous exercise, over exposure to heat, as well as several other obvious situations. Some dogs will experience rapid breathing when they ride in a car or visit the veterinarian, and others will never be bothered by either experience. Tachypnea can be very normal in several circumstances except one; when it becomes starts to become chronic. 

Symptoms:

The symptoms of tachypnea in dogs will usually start out with very small signs prior to the increased rate of breathing. This will include your dog suddenly starting to drink and urinate excessively, but this can also be the sign of several other problems. However, if it takes the next stage and turns into vomiting and diarrhea, it will now become apparent to you that something is wrong. You may still not fully recognize the increased rate of breathing and assume that it is just some type of stress or fear that your dog is undergoing. 

However, all these early warning signs should be taken very seriously, especially once fatigue start to set in, as the next signs of this rapid breathing could turn into something even more dangerous; dyspnea. 

Dyspnea is difficulty in breathing and is a life threatening situation for your dog. If the increased rate of breathing leads to coughing and blue coloration to your dogs gums, tachypnea is now treading into very dangerous territory.

Tachypnea in dogs has several potential underlying causes, and all of them can be very dangerous. They will include upper and lower respiratory causes, as well as several non-respiratory causes. 

Upper Respiratory:

The list of potential causes of tachypnea is quite extensive, and the first category is upper respiratory causes. The list starts with diseases that affect your dogs nostrils or sinuses. This will include infections or inflammation of either, as well as cancer. However, it may also be the result of narrowing of the nostrils. 

This narrowing may occur as the result of formations of a very thin but extremely tough membrane in the passage of your dogs nasal cavity. 

It is usually the result of a chronic inflammation that has affected your dog, and if this is the cause, you will hear two types of sounds; whistling and a snoring like sound. Soft palate disorders may also be the underlying cause, as well as a laryngeal disease of some type. When a disease attacks your dogs larynx, which in their voice box, it can cause it to swell, spasm, or even collapse in some cases. All of these can very easily cause your dog to start breathing rapidly. If your dogs windpipe or their tracheal is affected by a tumor or some type of a foreign body, it will also cause tachypnea. 

Lower respiratory:

Lower respiratory causes of tachypnea in dogs are the result of something that clogs, blocks, or confines your dogs ability to breathe normally. This can include fluid in your dogs lungs, pneumonia, or internal bleeding that is occurring. However, it may also include what is referred to as lung lobe twisting. Male dogs are especially prone to this condition, as they naturally have larger and deeper chests. When there is torsion or twisting of your dogs lung lobe tubes, it causes an obstruction in their bronchus and vessels, as well as their veins and arteries. 

This is an extremely dangerous situation, as it can cause the lung lode to become flooded with blood and will kill the affected lung. Tachypnea is usually the first sign that you will see with this condition. Hernias or lymph nodes in your dogs chest cavity can also cause a rapid breathing, as well as Pleural and Pneumothorax. Pleural is fluid in your dogs chest cavity, and pneumothorax is air in their chest cavity. 

Non-Respiratory:

Of all the potential cause of tachypnea in dogs, by far and away non-respiratory causes are the most dangerous. Heart disease such as congestive heart disease and arrhythmias lead the list, and arrhythmias is perhaps the most dangerous. Cardiac arrhythmias are abnormal heart rhythms, and they are very common in large, giant breeds. Diabetes as well as Cushings disease is also potential underlying causes of rapid breathing in your dog, as well as anemia. 

Anemia in dogs occurs when their red blood cells start to malfunction or they simply can no longer properly oxygenate your dogs cells. Although it is considered a symptom rather than an actual disease, it can also develop into a rapid breathing in your dog. Abdominal diseases such as enlarged organs or bloating can also trigger tachypnea.

Summary:

Tachypnea in dogs may be a very simple situation where your dog is breathing rapidly from stress, excitement, or fear. If it is a random occurrence, your dog is at no risk at all as it will naturally come and go. However, if it becomes more than a random occurrence and starts to become persistent, it must be taken very seriously. If it does develop from rapid breathing to a difficulty in breathing, it can very easily become life threatening.


----------

